# Stained Cedar Kitchen Trim/Chair Rail; New Baseboard



## ink (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, it's been a year since I tore all the old stuff out, but I've finally got around to cutting, staining/painting, and installing the new stuff. It looks so much better!

Before and After shot:









I put the whole experience up on my DIY-centric blog if anyone is interested.

Still lots to do, of course. Next up is switches/receptacle swapping.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Doesn't it just make a world of difference? Interesting how you finished the top of the door.

DM


----------



## ink (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, DM, it really does.

I did the windows that way, too. It's a simpler, more rustic look. A family member did this once and even ordered some rusty-iron looking nails with wide square heads to accent them with. I liked the look and filed it away.


----------

